# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Historia e rinise time !

## emira7

Une jam nga nje qytet  verior ,jam rritur nga një familje me mendësi patriarkale, ku per vajzen nuk kishte shumë rëndësi edukimi, përpjekjet dhe investimi ne shkollim i takonin djalit ndersa vajza ishte per deren e botes.
Babai im ishte gjithmonë larg familjes, punonte shofer dhe nuk e vriste shume mendjen se cbehej ne shtepi, interesohej qe vellai ne Tirane te merrte shkollen,duke paguar profesoret e tij ndersa mamaja ime punonte në komitetin e rrethit.
Mua prinderit më ndaluan të kryeja dhe shkollën e mesme e me mbyllen ne shtepi qe 14 vjece , se po te vazhdoja shkollen do ti cnderoja.
Mamaja ime kurre nuk me mbajti afer me  mesime, fjale e perkedhelje, por vetem me qortonte, dhunonte  e privonta nga cfare te mundej.
Që e vogël me shikimin por prinderit e mij nuk më dërguan kurre për një vizitë te okulisti sepse nuk donin të mbaja syze, me frikën që do ju mbetesha në derë.
Erdha me familjen time në Tiranë në vitet 96,une isha 19 vjece, isha vetëm me arsim 8-vjecar.
Familja ime ishte në vështirësi ekonomike.
Nëna ime më fliste shpesh të dilja të nxirrja bukën time , une e shkreta nuk dija se cfare mund te beja, isha pa arsim, pa profesion , si dhe ku do punoja une?!
Vëllai im më rregjistroi ne nje kurs te gjuhes angleze sepse  keshtu do kisha  mundesi  per nje pune. Kur une i thashë se unë nuk shikoja mirë më dërgoi për një vizite te okulisti dhe kur vura syzet e para ne jeten time!
Ne kursin qe fillova te mesoj anglisht , nje meso burre qe me ulej gjithmone afer e me ftoi nje dite per kapuciono.
Teksa fillova të pija kapucinon e pare ne jeten time vëreja se burri rreth të 50-tave nuk mi ndante sytë.
Me tha qe ishte A Golemi ishte piktor dhe se une isha nje vajze shume simpatike e me pelqente shume!
Më pyeti nga isha, për familjen, gjërat e mija dhe më tha se nëse kisha ndonjë nevojë për ndihmë në Tiranë ai do më vihej në dispozicion 
Me tha se meqe isha pa pune te paraqitesha tek restorant "Piazza" sepse ai kishte marredhenie pune aty dhe do te ndikonte qe te punesohesha aty, fillimisht ne recepsion.Mu duk burrë me stil e mirësjellje dhe ndjeva që më kish munguar komunikimi me një burrë, qoftë cfarëdo. Isha mbyllur që 14 vjece në shtëpi!!
Të nesermen shkova tek restorant Piazza . Më pranuan ne pune direkt. Une u ndjeva  shume e mbeshtetur nga miku im.
Unë fillova të punoja si recepsioniste në atë restorant, mamaja qe kishte nevoje per pagen  time as qe e coi mendjen se mund te beja gabime e te turperoja keq veten dhe familjen
Një dite ,teksa piktori më kishte marre ne makine per te me percjelle ne shtepi, filloi të me kerkonte te behesha e dashura e atij duke me premtuar se do të më bente grua, princeshe se do me zbukuronte gjithë jetën!
U tregova e dobët dhe për herë të parë në jetën time ju drejtova një moteli, dhe tek ngjitja shkallët me një burrë të thyer në moshë ndjeja sytë e kureshtarëve të më qortonin
Kur u mbyll dera e dhomës së hotelit ai filloi të më prekte. Dridhesha tek më zhvishte. Mi hoqi  rrobat duke me thene fjale te pista, te cilat nuk i kisha degjuar kurre me pare Ishte hera e parë që mbi trupin tim të brishtë prekte një mashkull. Filloi te zhvishej dhe vete.
Me ftoi tja prekja organin e tij , mi kapi duart e mi vuri aty, e skuqur fillova te shihja, dy lytha te shemtuar me bene te zverdhem, por ai me tha se nuk ishin semundje.
Tek filloi te me penetronte, ai mburrte seksin tim dhe filloi te më thoshte edhe fjalte te pista por edhe se më kishte si vajzën e tij!! 
Qaja nga sikleti, nga dhimbja, nga mëkati që po bëja (o Zot sa neveri ndjej sot!)
Kur shkova në shtëpi isha e skuqur nga faqet, syte me lotonin, isha shume e sikletosur por mamaja ime se vuri re fare. Atë natë vetëm kam qarë pa zë. Virgjërinë time ma kishte marrë një burrë 50 vjec, ne moshe me  babain im!
Me bucisnin ne vesh fjalet e tij te pista por edhe fjalet që më quante gocën e tij ndërsa bënte seks me mua.

Ditët kalonin dhe Ani më conte rregullisht nëpër motele. Mosha e tij e thyer, statusi i tij martesor, lythat ne organin e tij genital nuk po përbënin më problem per mua!
Madje une hera heres mendoja se mund te martohesha me te, pavaresisht se piktori ishte me I madh edhe se  babai im!
Shpejt tek "Piazza" u mor vesh qe une isha kurvica e piktorit por perseri me ndihmen e tij u punësova në një vënd tjetër.
 A.G. kishte miqesi te ngushte me Gj. L.  i cili ishte prnari i 'Ro....a" .  
Atje kishte  restorant, kazino dhe e frekuentonin pjesë nga gjithë shoqëria, trafikantë, politikanë, bisnesmenë.
A.... ne ate kohe ishte dhe drejtor politikash ne nje ministri, i shkonte fjala kudo , kishte edhe shume para. Më regjistroi në fillim në një kurs të gjuhës angleze , pastaj në një kurs finance, dhe më pas në Universitetin e Tiranës.

Megjithëse ndihma e tij po më bënte të gjeja veten në një status më të mirë në Tirane, ndjeja gjithmonë qortimet e heshtura të shoqeve të zyres kur babai im dashnor me vinte tek zyra ime, (punoja si ndihmese ekonomiste, ne nje restorant luksoz afer ushtarit te panjohur, por gjithesesi ndjeja dhimbje qe A ishte 30 vjet me i madh se sa une dhe ishte i martuar e me femije!
Ditet e muajt shkonin, shkoja pothuaj cdo dite ne shtrat me piktorin tim te vjeter, por ndjehesha keq brenda vetes ,sepse po mbetesha mantenute e nje burri 50 vjec , pervers, te martuar,( me quante gocen e tij sa here qe bente seks me mua)!
Sot kur i rikujtoj te gjitha ndjej shume neveri  nga gjithcka me more them :  Qofsh i mallkuar o A Golemi qe me bere kurve , nga nje vajze e padale dhe e virgjer qe isha, qe perfitove nga naiviteti im, nga padituria ime, duke me perdorur trupin e shpirtin, dhe nxive e perdhose vajzerine time.

Në zyrë kisha kompjuter dhe internet, e une hapa një adresë msn e fillova të chatoja e te njihja shumë djem. Pas shume bisedash në chat, pranova të dilja me një djalë te ri.
Unë që doja të shpetoja nga plaku piktor, dhe qe nuk po e suportoja dot më neverinë e të bërit seks me një burrë të moshuar pervers, i cili më mbante si kurvicën e tij e njëkohësisht më quante vajzën e tij!!!
Pa e menduar dy herë u hodha në krahet e djalit të ri nga Tirana. Kur shkova me të pashë se cfarë ishte mashkulli i ri, ky djale kishte nje trup te njome, me lekure te tendosur dhe plot orome rinie, provova të bëja seks normal , pa perversitete . Ai ishte djalë i kulturuar, elegant, i hijshëm në të gjitha drejtimet por kur unë ja tregova për historine time me piktorin plak, ai nuk e suportoi dot.
Djali i ri më ktheu shpinën.
Unë e dëshperuar u ktheva në krahët e babait tim dashnor.
Familja ime nuk interesohej fare për mua,ata gëzoheshin me rrogën që dorëzoja në shtëpi dhe kurrë nuk kuptonin se sa vuaja. Vellai im interesoj te me takonte vetem kur i duhej ndonje lek xhepi prej meje, dhe porsa me  merrte parate nuk rrinte qofte dhe per nje kafe me mua, e jo me te interesohej se cfare jete beja, cfare njerezish frekuentoja etj...
Nisa përsëri chat me djem të rinj, por lidhjet me ta nuk zgjatnin, djemtë nuk më respektonin dhe më donin vetëm për seks.
Dhe kështu e dëshpëruar unë rikthehesha gjithmone në krahët e babi piktorit tim.
Vetja më dukej përjetësisht e pashpresë dhe e destinuar të isha kurvica e një burri të martuar e pervers ...dhe te isha  kurva e meshkujve qe me donin  vetem per seks .Me trishtim vëreja se numri i meshkujve në jetën time po rritej frikshëm , dhe se asnjëri nuk më donte më shumë se sa për seks.E lëshova veten nëpër llum dhe pa frikë , pa ankth, pa asnjë shprese dhe vetem prisja të më vinte ndonjë SIDA a kancer të më merrte jeten dhe të shpëtoja.Asnjeri nuk me donte mua!
Te gjithe meshkujt me donin vetem per te kaluar 2 ore ne motel. Tashme e kuptoj se une te tille imazh jepja tek meshkujt, dhe kete e beja sepse nga familja nuk kisha marre asnje edukim ne kete drejtim, ndersa miku i pare qe ndesha ne rruget e tiranes , me mesoi kurverine.
Duke u përplasur në rrjedhat e llumit që më kishte përfshirë takoj fare rastësisht I... një djale i sjellshëm por i turpshëm.
I filloi të më ftonte për kafe, e unë vëreja një djalë serioz, i kulturuar qe nuk vishej bukur megjithëse kishte një profesion shumë të nderuar dhe punonte shume.
Ishte i vetmi mashkull që nuk po më kërkonte te bente seks me mua dhe unë në fillim menodoja se mos ishte gay ose impotent!!
I më dergonte në shfaqje teatri, ne top-channel, më fliste për librat, kulturën, e unë fillova të ndjehesha mirë me këtë djalë .
Një dite I me tha që kish qenë i martuar e kish një djalë, me tha qe une i pelqeja shume dhe se deshironte shume te lidhej me martese me mua!
I. më donte mua, nuk po kerkonte seks por martese! Isha sa e lumtur aq e cuditur!
Kur ju a thash familjarëve të mij të gjithë nxituan të më shtynin të martohesha me të.I. ishte mashkulli i parë që më zgjati dorën e më dhuroi rrethin e artë, po ti tregoja per plakun, e gjithe ceten e meshkujve qe kisha patur , ti tregoja se cfarë kisha vuajtur, kisha shumë frikë se do ta humbja!
Falë Zotit unë mbeta shtatëzënë që në muajt e parë të jetës time të re me I. dhe u gezuam me nje femije te mrekullueshem.
Jam matur disa here ti tregoj per te kaluaren time te piset por nuk mundem, ne fillim nuk e beja dot sepse kisha frike se I.. do te me braktiste, ndersa tani  nuk mundem !
Brenda meje jeton brenga e madhe që nuk pata kurrë kurajën të jem e sinqertë me të dashurin e vetëm të jetës time. Brengë që nuk e ndava dot as me motër, nënë e vëlla!
Koha rrjedh, sot djali im eshte rritur, une punoj ne nje institucion  te rendesishem shtetor  , por kujtimet e vajzërisë time të përbaltur, vitet e para të jetës time në Tirane më vrasin, fyejnë e lëndojnë akoma!
Uroj veten time dhe falenderoj Zotin qe u kujtua te me jepte Fat, me dha Djalin tim te mrekullueshem dhe Bashkeshortin tim, I.., me te mirin e gjithe meshkujve qe kam njohur !

Me shume respekt per ata qe me kuptoje E

----------


## EuroStar1

E kam thene une qe ju femrave ju ka dhen perendia nje vegel shum te cmuar, qe po te dini ta perdorni, mund te beheni edhe presidente

----------


## shofer

e ke fajin vete qe ke rene ne kthetrat e piktorit ne kembim te nje pune, "te ardhmeje" etj etj.
puna gjendet jo duke hapur shalet, por me zotesi dhe me pregatitje.

ups, di dhe une nje rast tjeter te nje femre me nje piktor shemtaraq barkalec, fodull.

----------


## loneeagle

> E kam thene une qe ju femrave ju ka dhen perendia nje vegel shum te cmuar, qe po te dini ta perdorni, mund te beheni edhe presidente


Vetem dinjiteti & nderi nuk kthehen me edhe pasi te jesh bere presidente ose edhe pasi ke shkuar ne space. E kam lexuar edhe ne nje forum tjeter me pare edhe me plot bindje them se edhe vajza & familja jane fajtore. Ne ket shoqeri te sotme mjafton te arrish, por si arrite shumices nuk i behet vone. Kurse per disa njerez konservative edhe tradicional kane teper rendesi detajet edhe si arrihet suksesi. Fatkeqsisht keta njerez jane te rralle.

----------


## PINK

Se lexova te gjithe se skam Nerva me lexu perralla te tilla. E paske pas mamin debile. Deri aty arrita. lol

----------


## _MALSORI_

muhabet kurvash ma..edhe pretendon ta kuptojme..nuk e di cka duhet te kuptojme..nga familje qe na e paska mbyllur brenda u be nje familje teper liberale qe nuk i interesonte fare cka bente e bija por u interesonte paraja qe ajo fitonte..ata qe jetojne ne shqiperi nuk e hane kete sapun qe na e servir ti per djathe kurse ata qe jetojne ne hene edhe mund ta besojne..

nejse..fantazi kurve ma..

----------


## loneeagle

> Se lexova te gjithe se skam Nerva me lexu perralla te tilla. E paske pas mamin debile. Deri aty arrita. lol


ahaha edhe vet jo shume inteligjente lol nejse rendesi ka qe ajo sot mban nje post te rendesishem ne shqiperi. btw kjo me 8 klase shkolle ne universitet lol mjer ne budallenjet qe kemi bere nga 16 + vjet shkolle :P

----------


## loneeagle

> muhabet kurvash ma..edhe pretendon ta kuptojme..nuk e di cka duhet te kuptojme..nga familje qe na e paska mbyllur brenda u be nje familje teper liberale qe nuk i interesonte fare cka bente e bija por u interesonte paraja qe ajo fitonte..ata qe jetojne ne shqiperi nuk e hane kete sapun qe na e servir ti per djathe kurse ata qe jetojne ne hene edhe mund ta besojne..
> 
> nejse..fantazi kurve ma..


mos me thuaj ata ne shqiperi se hane ket djath se kemi degjuar raste kur vellai krenohej me makinen "qe i blinte mora qe jetonte me murgeshat ne itali" ose prinder qe pine kafe me leke qe i ka sjelle e bija nga puna qe ben "duke u kujdesur per te moshur ne itali, greqi etc". Ka disa familje qe thone "sot i ndershem eshte budallai" te bejne edhe budalla pse nuk bie dakort me degjenerimin e tyre. Faj per keto me teper ka familja qe i ushqen femijet me ate mentalitet. Fundja femija femije eshte prandaj duhet qe drejtimin e duhur ta marri nga prinderi & shoqeria. Por sot rendesi ka cfare ben shumica jo cfare eshte e drejte & e ndershme.

----------


## PINK

Lol mami qe punonte ne komitet qendror andej nga veriu e la me 8 vjecare se kishte merak per gocen, kur shkoi ne Tirane dhe o burra I tha gjej Pune . I don't care se je me 8 vjecare. Loool. Deri ketu lexova . Ca kujton Kjo se eshte me mamin ne forum Kjo? LOL

----------


## emira7

> muhabet kurvash ma..edhe pretendon ta kuptojme..nuk e di cka duhet te kuptojme..nga familje qe na e paska mbyllur brenda u be nje familje teper liberale qe nuk i interesonte fare cka bente e bija por u interesonte paraja qe ajo fitonte..ata qe jetojne ne shqiperi nuk e hane kete sapun qe na e servir ti per djathe kurse ata qe jetojne ne hene edhe mund ta besojne..
> 
> nejse..fantazi kurve ma..


Kete jeteshkrim ma ka sjelle nje mikja ime e vjeter, *nuk eshte as historia e saj*, une e tregova per te gjykuar mbi injorancen e te nje pjese te shoqerise tone.
Nqs vajza do te kish patur edukim nga nena e vet nuk do kish perfunduar keshtu, po ashtu edhe  ajshja  nga durrsi nuk do  kishte perfunduar ne doren e nje monstre!
Vajza tregon se ne qytetin e vogel te lindjes e mbyllen  per nder, por kur erdhen ne tirene  kishin nevoja ekonomike dhe ..e nxorren per turp, me falni per pune!

----------


## _MALSORI_

> mos me thuaj ata ne shqiperi se hane ket djath se kemi degjuar raste kur vellai krenohej me makinen "qe i blinte mora qe jetonte me murgeshat ne itali" ose prinder qe pine kafe me leke qe i ka sjelle e bija nga puna qe ben "duke u kujdesur per te moshur ne itali, greqi etc". Ka disa familje qe thone "sot i ndershem eshte budallai" te bejne edhe budalla pse nuk bie dakort me degjenerimin e tyre. Faj per keto me teper ka familja qe i ushqen femijet me ate mentalitet. Fundja femija femije eshte prandaj duhet qe drejtimin e duhur ta marri nga prinderi & shoqeria. Por sot rendesi ka cfare ben shumica jo cfare eshte e drejte & e ndershme.


oj shqipe..e di qe ka mjaft familje te tilla e di..por une nuk e kisha me ato familje por e kisha me sapunin qe po na e shet per djathe kjo kurva..thash se edhe ata kurvat me te shfrenuarat nuk e besojne faktin qe nje familje te pesoje metamorfoze te tille qe nga  nje familje teper konservatore te behet kaq liberale sa te mos i shkoje mendja cfare ben vajza..kjo kurva po mundohet te shfajesoje veten duke ja vene fajin familjes por duket ka deshtuar pasi inteligjenca e forumnisteve nuk eshte aq poshte sa te besoje perralla te tilla..

le ma kur thot qe edhe vetem me 8 klase shkolle edhe kur pa pucrat te koc.et kujtoj se ky jarani ishte me semundje..dreq o pune ..po kur ajo nuk i kishte pare kurr ne jete ato dreq goglash si u tmerrua mos jane me semundje ????...

kjo eshte per te qeshur e per te qare por lene se muhabet muhabet kurvash eshte mo.. prite kur te vijne femrat e emancipuara te tipit pink e te na shesin moral me histori te tilla..

----------


## PINK

Emira historia eshte e sajuar. Mos na sillni perralla te tilla me ketu!!

----------


## angmokio

Pas nje jete me probleme zoti te fali nje familje te mrekullueshme. Cfare kerkon me teper? Pse i hap probleme vetes duke shkruajtur historine tende forumeve?

Me duket sikur ti akoma ke deshire te jetosh si viktime dhe jo si nje femer dhe grua e respektuar. Hidhe pas kraheve te shkuaren tende e mos kerko me ngushellime por "respekt".

----------


## emira7

> Emira historia eshte e sajuar. Mos na sillni perralla te tilla me ketu!!


ndoshta eshte e sajuar, por ka disa detaje qe  te bejne te dyshosh, sdq te tille meshkuj  e femra ka ne Tirane

----------


## mario_kingu

ajde fantazi ajde omg del ne kundershtim me fjalet e tua
 rendesi ka qe si ne cdo histori ka nje fund te bukur


ndonjehere se pelqej si shprehet Malesori por paska edhe te drejt

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kete jeteshkrim ma ka sjelle nje mikja ime e vjeter
> 			
> 		
> 
> , *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


po pra..a nuk e sheh qe eshte muhabet kurvash ma..goje me goje..jo ishte e ster ster ster gjyshit te halles se kusherires se trete te dajes se babes se gruas se peste..

ik debile se na flliqet me histori te tilla ..lat nam..ja nxoret bojen femres shqiptare me keto historite dashurore me pleq a thua femra shqiptare e ka mendjen vetem te pleqt...

----------


## e panjohura

> ndoshta eshte e sajuar, por ka disa detaje qe  te bejne te dyshosh, sdq te tille meshkuj  e femra ka ne Tirane


Ka gjithekund ne bote,jo vetem ne Tirane ose Prishtine....

----------


## e panjohura

> ik debile se na flliqet me histori te tilla ..lat nam..ja nxoret bojen femres shqiptare me keto historite dashurore me pleq a thua femra shqiptare e ka mendjen vetem te pleqt...


MALSORI mos u be me nerva,por s'i duket rinija ka ik jasht vendit....mos e ,,shaj''keshtu,nuk ka kuptim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 2043

Morali ne fund del se te gjitha kurvat kane fat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

jo se smund te kete histori te tilla,....por kur filloi te kerkonte shoqeri me djemt e chatit se mora vesh une....c'ishte kjo pune....

----------

